
Ask HN: What is the most difficult part of your job? - kreeWall
Mine switches between the people and coding between different timezones, what&#x27;s yours?
======
iamdave
People. Unfortunately, I have to say it is definitely people-but possibly less
professionally of me I have to say specifically one person. Who, due to
situations that had the outcome of our engineering organization no longer
having a manager-has aggressively usurped a 'leadership' role-purely due to
seniority-and has displayed a shocking unwillingness to entertain ideas that
do not originate from him.

It hasn't been without it's own outcomes.

Like multiple engineers leaving and refusing to work with him any longer, and
those who remain saying quite frankly in back channels how the feel about this
individual.

More disastrously, though, his behavior has resulted in multiple client facing
outage.

So yeah, people. Which is the shame because I love dearly everyone else I work
with.

My resignation is already typed up.

------
postit
I'm also working in a distributed team and working from home and I fell
fantastic about that.

Surprisingly the most difficult part of my job is to stop working at the end
of the day. I'm so concentrated and into solving the problems that I need to
setup an alarm to tell me I should stop working. I never felt so concentrated
like this in ages.

